# Florida Opener



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Did anyone brave the sea's today?


----------



## ttom (Sep 8, 2009)

Drove by Galvez . 4 trailers in parking lot. Thought it would b full.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

The day is far from over. Some of us haven't even put the boat in water yet.

Ask again later...


----------



## TEAMUS (Apr 10, 2019)

I talked to a Capt. Kenny this morning and he said he was on his way back in. When I asked how they did, he said they had their limit. That was around 10:30.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Seas were sporty past 4 miles but laid down nicely by 11. ARS limit in 30 minutes.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

We need pics.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Here are some pictures of my clients catch today. Red snapper limit in less than an hour, gag grouper, bonita, king Mackerel, mingo and white snapper. It was pretty sporty out of Destin this morning, 2' with the wind howling 15+. It calmed down by ten and by the time we ran in it was pretty smooth.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

good job!!


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

How did you catch king? Fly line?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

We Dissapointed the Taxman......


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Guess my brother ended up taking the boat out for a quick trip this afternoon and caught a quick boat full in 60-70 ft and released a couple short cobia and gags he said all snapper were between 18-24 inches but I haven't seen any pictures to verify


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Launched at 1 back at the dock at 415. Smallest was 21” and we kept it because it was tagged, I’ll call the info in tomorrow. Biggest was 32” rest 25ish bonus triple tail off a fad on the way home. Seas less than 2’ And spaced out nicely.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Whopping 2 this morning with JJ and My Neighbor. Limited out this afternoon with Dillian and his buddy!

Left em biting in the bay! will be back tomorrow after work!










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad folks are boxin some!!! of course I'm workin, but this weekend ITS ON!


----------



## Mark W (May 4, 2017)

Nearly a personal best @ 27 inch 12 lbs. Caught opening day. It had an empty stomach, no eggs. The waves were 6s apart at 1-2ft, It could have been worse. We limited out close to shore (6-8 miles) catching the largest at 12:59 pm.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

We had been bitten off three times on our snapper rigs. We were dropping a rig down for grouper with a big ruby on it and it got hit. When it ran away from the boat I knew it was a king or a cobia. I saw the flash of silver and knew it was a king. I didn't weight him but guessing around 15 pounds.


----------

